# 22 year old transfer dorming?



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Do you think its a big deal? Or am I just over hyping it for no reason?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

You've got a reason to be concerned I think. I would be at least. 22 year olds often are a bit ahead in the maturity game than 18 or 19 year olds. It's definitely worth a shot though because res can be SO much fun. If you don't like it, just find an apartment and leave.  Just brace yourself for being the person people turn to for alcohol - it'll happen. :roll

Edit: Sorry, what's transfer dorming? I assumed you were talking about starting in a dorm for the first time.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, not a big deal.


----------



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

I'm transferring, and i'm dorming!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It's probably the best way to meet people.


----------



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Thats what I'm thinking, and I need to put myself in the position to overcome my social anxiety, and meet people at the same time.


----------



## WhenImSixty4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Not a big deal at all, usually most schools let you have some say with who you will be rooming and will even try to find someone around your age and same major.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It is so much easier to get to classes and meet people and feed yourself if you're in a dorm.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You'll be the cool kid who can buy everyone booze.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

In my halls dorm, one of our flatmates was 22 yrs old. She was one of the most well-liked, fun ones. Her age didn't bother her and we were all a range of ages from 18+.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> You'll be the cool kid who can buy everyone booze.


Yeah I was 19, everyone else was 18, so that was my role too.

The above poster has a good point. Your attitude will be important. There was a 21 year old guy on my floor and he didn't let his age become an issue. He was more mature than us, but he still managed to have fun with us and involved himself quite a bit. I'm pretty sure we drove him crazy sometimes as his priorities were more in order (aka we're here to study and learn sometimes!) but overall his positive attitude made him one of us.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

When I was 18, my xfer roomie was 22, she mentioned something about alcohol. I was sort of still maturing and curious at that age just coming out of high school, yea I guess it would feel a bit different on 4 years of maturity, but I didn't give much of a thought then


----------

